# Fehlermeldung JNLP



## zero11 (10. Jul 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe einen Funktionsplotter in Java erstellt und bekomme beim Aufruf eine Fehlermeldung
Hier mal mein JNLP-Datei:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<jnlp codebase = "http://localhost/" href = "plott.jnlp">
       <information>
               <title>WebStart - Funktionsplotter</title>
               <vendor>admin</vendor>
               <homepage href="test.html"/>
               <description>Funktionsplotter</description>
	       <offline-allowed/>
               <icon href="javalogo.gif"/>
       </information>
       <resources>
               <j2se version="1.4" />
               <jar href="plott.jar" />
       </resources>
<security>
<all-permissions/>
</security>
<application-desc main-class="Frame1"/>
</jnlp>
```

Wenn ich versuche die JNLP-Datei im Browser aufzurufen gibt er folgenden Fehler aus:

"java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: symantec/ittools/awt/shape/rect"

Ich hatte davor auch schon eine kleine Anwendung geschrieben(so ne Art Schiffe versenken), welche auch funktionierte...
Ich hab den Code der JNLP-Datei einfach an den Funktionsplotter angepasst...aber es läuft nicht

Bitte habt ein bisschen Nachsicht mit mir...ich steh noch so ziemlich am Anfang mit JavaWebStart...vielleicht weiß jemand von euch, was ich da falsch gemacht habe

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Wildcard (10. Jul 2008)

Gibt es diese Klasse den in deiner jar?
symantec/ittools/awt/shape/rect


----------



## zero11 (10. Jul 2008)

Hey...danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort!

Ich habe in meinem Code oben beim Import der Klassen auch u.a. stehen:
import symantec.itools.awt.shape.Rect;

danach habe ich mit dem Befehl: jar cvf funktionsplotter.jar *.class
ein JAR-Archiv erstellt

...also dürfte die Klasse drin sein


----------



## Wildcard (10. Jul 2008)

Mit import hat das nichts zu tun. Ist das deine Klasse? Ist das eine Bibliothek? Wenn es eine Bibliothek ist, ist sie in deinem jar enthalten?


----------

